# Your kindle can not wake up? Perhaps it's because of the winter.



## ablmf (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm living in Canada, where the temperature outdoors is about -10 degree at this moment of year.

I found that whenever I go out with my kindle, it would have trouble wake up.

It's obvious the extremely low temperature caused the problem.


----------



## Fireheart223 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have heard that the Kindle can struggle in extremely cold or hot temps.


----------



## ablmf (Dec 9, 2010)

Fireheart223 said:


> I have heard that the Kindle can struggle in extremely cold or hot temps.


I have 2 kindle3, I experimented both of them.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Anything with batteries is going to have a hard time in extreme temps. Once the battery comes back to room temperature, it should function just fine. I've had similar experiences with my iPod and digital camera.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

also, temp extremes can drain the battery in nothing flat.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

The e-ink screen may also have trouble with cold.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I forgot my Kindle in the car one day last week and it was very cold out. I remembered it that evening when I wanted to read so I went out and got it from the car. It had slow page turns for a little while, but after that it was fine.


----------



## RobertMarda (Oct 19, 2010)

My Kindle 3 will not wake up now and I did have it close to the door while the door was opened a couple times.

I see that you started this thread yesterday.  Is your Kindle working fine now?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

ZionsRodeVos said:


> My Kindle 3 will not wake up now and I did have it close to the door while the door was opened a couple times.


What you describe should not make any difference. Unless the temperature of the battery (and thus the room) dropped down to 30 degrees or less, your battery should not be affected.

Most likely your battery is dead. What do you see on the screen?


----------



## RobertMarda (Oct 19, 2010)

The screen looked the same as it did when it was off. One of those random pictures.



ZionsRodeVos said:


> My Kindle 3 will not wake up now and I did have it close to the door while the door was opened a couple times.
> 
> I see that you started this thread yesterday. Is your Kindle working fine now?


While waiting for a reply I started reading through more of the threads here and trying what was said in them and it looks like my Kindle did a soft reboot and is now functioning again.


----------



## ablmf (Dec 9, 2010)

Let me be more specific.  Usually, I put my kindle 3 in my school bag and walk to school every morning.
It took me about 15 minutes to get there.

Then I found that very often, my kindle could not wake up unless I hold the power switch for 60 seconds to reboot it.
At first, I thought it was a hardware problem.  So I called Amazon to ask for an exchange.
I got a brand new kindle 3 but it still have the same problem.
Suddenly I realized that the problem always happens after I walked to school.
So I left kindle at home to see if there is still the problem.  Not at all.  Both the new and the old works fine.
But if I bring anyone of them to school, almost certainly there's going to be a wake up problem.

So my conclusion is that this must be caused by the cold temperature.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

-10 is very cold, even for just a few minutes. As the Kindle operating temperature is 32 to 95 degrees, I can see why your Kindle is taking a while to recover.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ablmf said:


> Let me be more specific. Usually, I put my kindle 3 in my school bag and walk to school every morning.
> It took me about 15 minutes to get there.
> 
> Then I found that very often, my kindle could not wake up unless I hold the power switch for 60 seconds to reboot it.
> ...


I'd suggest carrying your Kindle in an inside pocket of your coat, then, where your own body heat will keep it comfy.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I have trouble waking up in the winter, too. Flannel sheets make it even more difficult. So maybe we should not pamper our kindles with soft, fuzzy covers or sleeves...


----------



## ablmf (Dec 9, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd suggest carrying your Kindle in an inside pocket of your coat, then, where your own body heat will keep it comfy.


I tried this yesterday, it works. But kindle3 is a little big for pockets of my overcoat. I need to be very cautious to prevent it from dropping to the ground.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

It's not quite that cold over here right now, although it is sub zero (centigrade, so about 15-30F) at present. My Kindle is definitely slower when it's cold, page turns are much more noticeable.


----------



## Yxvandoolu (Dec 25, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> -10 is very cold, even for just a few minutes. As the Kindle operating temperature is 32 to 95 degrees, I can see why your Kindle is taking a while to recover.


I am guessing that the temperature stated is in Fahrenheit.

For those who, like me, have no clue as to what that means: 32 = 0 degrees Celcius, 95 = 35 Celcius, -10 = -23 Celcius.

Sorry, European butting in...


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

My husbands k2 broke during his deployment from how cold it is. Mind you he is up in the mountains and it gets extremely cold. So extreme temps do effect the kindle. Not just the battery but the screen also I think.


----------

